# Kingston SSDNow V Series Gen II  64 GB Raid 0



## $immond$ (Aug 6, 2010)

I have ordered one of these already, I was wondering if I should order a second and place it RAID 0. My only concern is that it will degrade and slow down because TRIM will be disabled in RAID 0. 

Will I notice much of a slow down once I have installed everything on the SSD with TRIM disabled? Is there anything else I can use to keep the SSD fast if I set it up in RAID?


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2010)

Based on performance, I would sell that SSD and get something with a Sandforce controller on it. It will be as fast as two of those drives in RAID 0 and you'll have Trim.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> Based on performance, I would sell that SSD and get something with a Sandforce controller on it. It will be as fast as two of those drives in RAID 0 and you'll have Trim.



yea but for $100 you cant complain, is there any utilities out there for SSD's in RAID to keep them speedy?


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, what I'm saying is after you would sell your current SSD and buy the Sandforce, money-wise it would even out.

This is a good utility for tweaking: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?49779-SSD-Tweak-Utility

Diskeeper has a defragmenter for SSD's that should work fine with RAID. There are no free defragmenters for this that I know of.


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, so it cost $100. Well... Ever heard the magic phrase "not rich enough to buy cheap stuff"?


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 6, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> Yeah, so it cost $100. Well... Ever heard the magic phrase "not rich enough to buy cheap stuff"?



$100CAD X2 per 64GB is pretty cheap. Your point?

I understand its not going to perform the same level of more expensive SSD drives, but it is still a shitload faster than any mechanical hard drives in RAID 0. Since TRIM is not supported in raid yet* I just want know of any apps that can keep them running relatively fast so I don't experience my system running to crawl once the disk space is nearly used up. *

I am not really interested in spending huge $$$ in SSD's yet specially with the lack of SATA 3 choices and limitations by Sata/RAID controllers.


----------



## trickson (Aug 6, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> $100CAD X2 per 64GB is pretty cheap. Your point?
> 
> I understand its not going to perform the same level of more expensive SSD drives, but it is still a shitload faster than any mechanical hard drives in RAID 0. Since TRIM is not supported in raid yet* I just want know of any apps that can keep them running relatively fast so I don't experience my system running to craw once the disk space is nearly used up. *
> 
> I am not really interested in spending huge $$$ in SSD's yet specially with the lack of SATA 3 choices and limitations by Sata/RAID controllers.





erocker said:


> Well, what I'm saying is after you would sell your current SSD and buy the Sandforce, money-wise it would even out.
> 
> This is a good utility for tweaking: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?49779-SSD-Tweak-Utility
> 
> Diskeeper has a defragmenter for SSD's that should work fine with RAID. There are no free defragmenters for this that I know of.



Thank you for that little tool worked really nice . 

I am not sure but I would venture a guess that with out TRIM you will be seeing a slow down of some sort . But I am not an expert in the SSD's I just recently bought one and have it running quite well and it is very fast .


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the link btw erocker.

Does anyone know if there will be TRIM support for RAID arrays for Server 2008?


----------



## ysith (Aug 13, 2010)

According to this review which is for the 128gb version of this ssd, using the same controller, these ssd's don't degrade that much in performance even without TRIM.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 13, 2010)

There should be in the near future an update to drivers and firmware that will support TRIM in raid modes. WHen that is, I am not sure, but I personally am hoping end of this year, Q1` of next.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 14, 2010)

I sold them and bought a 120 Gb Pheonix Sandforce drive.


----------



## Nickzy (Aug 14, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I sold them and bought a 120 Gb Pheonix Sandforce drive.



That's a pretty good choice aswell, how is the transffer rates compared to the kingston drive?


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 14, 2010)

I was hitting upwards of 480Mbps for read and 165-170 for writes with the 2 Kingston Drives in Raid 0, not bad for $200. I haven't installed my Sandforce yet, its still sitting on my desk.

My AMD system failed running 2 SSD's in RAID 0, there seems to be issues with 850SB on the 890 chipsets, hence why I sold them and bought a single Sandforce drive. I wont to get another one, so I hope AMD is able to fix the problem, or I am switching to Intel.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 22, 2010)

I sold these drives to the same friend who bought my i7 Rig, I have to say they are faster than my single Sandforce drive and also score a higher windows 7 rating. 

7.3 where is I am only scoring 7.1, not to mention were $100 cheaper.


----------

